# dbus problems



## xeemo (Sep 6, 2011)

I just installed FreeBSD 8.2 and I'm trying to get everything working the way I want it to.  I installed xorg and xfce4 from ports, and I've enabled dbus and hald in my rc.conf.  The user I'm using is in both the wheel and operator groups.

My first problem is I can't mount any drives with thunar.  I get the following error: 


```
DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.Failed: An operation is already pending.
```

Actually, be more specific this is when I click on the drive I want to mount a second time.  The first time it just hangs, and the CPU fans turn on like it's trying to do something.

My second problem is the shutdown and restart buttons are grayed out when I try to log off.  I know for a fact dbus is running.  I'm wondering if maybe I could have accidentally checked or unchecked a setting I should have when installing. 

For the record I've gotten everything working before, the difference being I was using pkg_add to install everything.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 6, 2011)

Don't know about mounting stuff with Thunar, have never tried it.

For the second problem, see /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-session/pkg-message.


----------



## xeemo (Sep 6, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Don't know about mounting stuff with Thunar, have never tried it.
> 
> For the second problem, see /usr/ports/x11-wm/xfce4-session/pkg-message.



Still no dice.  I read the pkg-message very carefully and added the specific file and changed the group to a group I was in.

For the record I'm also not seeing the hibernate or sleep buttons when I press log out.  I was under the impression that you could see those by being in the wheel and operator group and having dbus and hald enabled alone.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 6, 2011)

What version of xfce?  The newest ones do not use hal at all.

That pkg-message is supposed to be read after installing the port, when it has the correct paths substituted.  So really the file to be created is:
/usr/local/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/org.freedesktop.consolekit.pkla


----------



## xeemo (Sep 6, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> What version of xfce?  The newest ones do not use hal at all.
> 
> That pkg-message is supposed to be read after installing the port, when it has the correct paths substituted.  So really the file to be created is:
> /usr/local/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/org.freedesktop.consolekit.pkla




It's xfce4.  I'm using hal for my mouse though.  I was using a different setup when I installed everything last time and I'm not sure if I was using hal.  Is there any chance that could be interfering and making dbus hang when I try to mount something with Thunar?

Guess I was missing the org.freedesktop.consolekit part of the file.  My bad.  Got those buttons working now, thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 6, 2011)

xfce4 is not specific.  4.6 used hal for to automount removable media.  Since xfce-4.8, hal doesn't do anything useful any more.  It doesn't need to be enabled or running.  You might have to add InputDevice sections to xorg.conf for mouse and keyboard if they're not already there, but I don't think they're required.  To stop X from using hal, add

```
Options "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
```
to the ServerLayout section.


----------



## xeemo (Sep 6, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> xfce4 is not specific.  4.6 used hal for to automount removable media.  Since xfce-4.8, hal doesn't do anything useful any more.  It doesn't need to be enabled or running.  You might have to add InputDevice sections to xorg.conf for mouse and keyboard if they're not already there, but I don't think they're required.  To stop X from using hal, add
> 
> ```
> Options "AutoAddDevices" "Off"
> ...



I disabled hal and got my mouse and keyboard working.  I was going to install the volume manager for Thunar, but that's marked as broken for xfce4.8.

The unusable icons for the drives are now gone, which is actually not really a problem as they did me no good.  I would still appreciate a hint on how to get the automounting to work if anyone out there knows how to do it.  I'm not sure if this is a problem related to xfce4.8, or if I just messed up along the way.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 7, 2011)

xfce automounting on FreeBSD depended on hal.  When xfce moved to 4.8, they stopped using hal.  The end result is that, at present, xfce 4.8 on FreeBSD doesn't have automounting.  I threw together a pathetic little automount system that kind of works and described it in in this thread.  aragon did a more ambitious project which is described in this thread.

What's missing in both of these is integration with xfce.  It should Just Work (tm) like it used to, with easy automounting and integrated unmounting (like right-click, unmount).  That can be done, it's just requires some time and effort.


----------

